# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Frequencia da alimentaçao dos Peixes

## Gil Miguel

Qual a Frequencia que acham ideal para a alimentaçao dos peixes num aquario de recife??  :Smile:  ja li uma a 2 vezes por semana, varias vezes ao dia. Fica a pergunta.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil

Eu acredito que deve de ser todos os dias e várias vezes, mas..... o problema é que tem que ser muuuiiito pouco de cada vez.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Pois Julio, tambem coloco a pergunta porque tou a trabalhar para a diminuição dos nitratos e li numa revista conceituada que 2 vezes por semana seria suficiente para ter os peixes espectaculares e cheios de saude. Mas de facto muita gente diz que é melhor pouco e muitas vezes e faz sentido dai a Poll.
Mas em relaçao aos nitratos qual das modalidades será melhor equilibrada com a saude dos peixes ?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Se o teu aquário estiver de saúde tens que te preocupar é com os fosfatos...
...para os nitratos arranja uma boa equipa de limpeza, um bom escumador e uma boa camada de areão como foi debatido no tópico das DSBs...
Quanto a mim... e como tenho muitos corais que também precisam de ser alimentados... é várias vezes ao dia.. e não é assim tão pouquinho de cada vez!!! .. eu acho que o aqua deve ser muito alimentado... mas isso sou eu...

Abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Há uma teoria, que julgo já ter sido cientificamente comprovada (embora não me queira meter por esse campo, por falta de conhecimentos específicos), segundo a qual o bom funcionamento de uma DSB exige uma abundante alimentação dos peixes e outros animais do aquário. Eu explico, como ma explicaram:
A infauna e a meiofauna da DSB alimenta-se da matéria orgânica (restos de comida e dejectos) que lá chegarem. Se essa existir em quantidade vai potenciar o crescimento e multiplicação dessa fauna da DBS que, consequentemente e por ser em maior número, melhor vai desempenhar o seu papel.

Claro que este argumento pode ser reversível, pois se a matéria for em excesso em relação à capacidade da DSB, chegam os problemas com o aumento de nitritos, nitratos e fosfatos. Como em tudo, tem que haver um ponto de equilíbrio.

Conheço casos de sucesso com alimentação várias vezes ao dia, bi-diária, diária, bi-semanal, semanal e até relatos de casos de aquaríófilos que pura e simplesmente nunca alimentaram os seus peixes, mantendo-os com sucesso (claro que em aquários carregados de RV e macroalgas)- confesso que, mesmo assim, tenho alguma desconfiança deste último caso, mas... existem relatos.

Eu tenho 5 peixes ( Z. flavencens, C. loriculus, P. biaculeatus, P. hexataenia e C. hemicyanea), alguns camarões, dezenas de nassarius, 2 turbos, cerrithiums, hermitas e bristle worms - e corais, claro -  num aquário Percula 90 (cerca de 220 lts + minisump de 40) com mta macroalga (caulerpa -prolifera, sertularioides e um pezinho de peltata - e halimeda) e alimento-os, normalmente, 2x dia da forma mais variada possível - 8 menus rotativos, 1 por dia -, pelas 20.30-21.00, quando chego a casa e cerca de meia-noite antes das luzes apagarem. Admito que é capaz de ser excessivo ou demasiado concentrado, mas durante o dia não posso e ao fim da tarde/noite começam num frenesim...que não resisto.

Abraços e, já agora, gostava que se pronunciassem sobre a validade científica desta teoria.
João M Monteiro

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Concordo com isso tudo!
Concordo que é bom para a DSB existir um "excesso controlado" de alimentação no aqua, pois só assim os microorganismos terão capacidade de proliferar...
.. e concordo em relacção à forma de alimentar...excepto no horário..porque aí eu ainda "abuso" mais um pouco: 9:00; 19:00;23:00 .. estes são normalmente os meus horários de alimentação...

De qq forma era bom ter a opinião de mais pessoas...  :SbSourire:  

Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João M Monteiro

Pessoalmente, tambem concordo contigo. Eu no meu caso normalmente alimento os meu peixes duas vezes por dia. Uma delas pela manhã de uma forma bastante controlada, normalmente com granulados variados que costumo misturar de várias embalagens, para que ao ser introduzida a comida na agua uma afunde mais depressa do que outra para assim alimentar os meus peixes que apanham a alimentação mais superficial ou mais no fundo. A outra vez é mais á noite por volta das 20:00, onde desta vez já abuso um pouco mais, utilizando comida congelada. Tambem esta, normalmente junto 2 a 3 cubos de comida congelada variada, que descongelo previamente. Tento com isto fazer chegar precisamente comida ao meu substrato e a minha fauna nocturna.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Feeding regiment 
> How much should I feed my fish? That is probably the most frequently asked question among new hobbyists and also one of the most difficult to answer. The reason is that the correct response varies with each individual animal. The animal's size, species and age all are factors. Small juveniles generally require more frequent feedings than adults do. The feeding style of any particular species is important to consider. Grazers need an almost constant supply of foods to nibble on. Most species of tangs are good examples of this. Some bottom feeders eat detritus continually but still need other foods to supplement their diet. Sand sifting gobies are a good example of this style of feeder. Plankton feeders eat from midwater and generally should be feed once or twice a day. Firefish and clownfish are plankton feeders. Predator fish can easily be overfed. They have a strong instinct to eat whenever the opportunity presents itself, but this can be "killing them with kindness". Resist the temptation to feed them every day because they "beg," or it is fun to do. They really should only be fed two or three times a week. Also, do not keep feeding them until their stomach bulges and they won't eat anymore. Over-feeding predator fish can cause them to become impacted. Accumulating excess body fat is not at all healthy for them.
> 
> 
> Emaciated fish soon develop pinched bellies. Loss of dorsal musculature (this gives fish a concave appearance above the lateral line) indicates long-term starvation. Fish can get plenty of calories and still starve if they are not getting the right nutrients. On the other hand, overfeeding also leads to serious health problems and a shortened lifespan. Fish will happily overeat so don't leave them to their own devices by feeding them until they stop. Either way, the amount of food offered at each feeding has to be a judgment call. Some general guidelines are:
> · feed only what will be eaten in a few minutes
> · small frequent feedings are better than feeding in large amounts
> · predators should not be fed daily
> · small fish require more frequent feeding.
> ...


http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...sh_better.html

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como estamos a falar de peixes a minha resposta foi para 2 vezes por semana! Porquê? Porque acredito que num aquário maturado, a alimentação deve existir dentro do próprio sistema.

Um exemplo prático é o sistema provisório que tenho montado dentro dos tanques de PVC - tenho apenas 3 donzelas, 1 góbio bicolor, 2 Palhaços e quem sabe ainda 1 ou 2 Mandarins (já não os vejo há muito tempo, uma vez que apenas consigo olhas por cima!) e estes peixes não são alimentados mais do que 1 vez de duas em duas semanas. De Setembro a Dezembro lembro-me de os ter alimentado apenas 3 ou 4 vezes e a verdade é que todos estão de boa saúde e recomendam-se.

Como é óbvio uma situação destas apenas é possível com muita Rocha Viva e muito bem maturada, bem como com um refúgio com muita vida! Não tenho dúvidas que este é o segredo para termos uma água de muita qualidade. 

Nota - neste momento tenho apenas alguns Parazonathus gracilis, alguns Zoanthus sp e uma Hidnophora.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Eu, num aqua de 200lt (que por acaso é o meu!!  :Coradoeolhos:  ) alimento um zebrassoma, um hepatus, um premnas, um ocellaris, um goby, e um bispinosus, quatro lysmatas duas vezes por semana ( e muito pouquinho!!).
Até á data, tudo impec! Acho que desta maneira consegue-se controlar melhor os nitratos, fosfatos etc... sem alterar a boa saude dos nossos amiguinhos e da agua (com uma boa e variada raçao, tá claro!!).

Atentamente,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Po experiencia propria alguns peixes precisam comer diariamente devido ao seu metabolismo, um exemplo sao Anthias bem como peixes juvenis.





> Como estamos a falar de peixes a minha resposta foi para 2 vezes por semana! Porquê? Porque acredito que num aquário maturado, a alimentação deve existir dentro do próprio sistema.


Diogo eu tenho uma populacao razoavel de fauna/infauna e tenho RV bem maturada com perto de 4 anos, mas noto que eles so saem quando esta escuro evidentemente por causa de predacao, notas durante o dia pods atraves do aqua ? Eu ja os vi durante o dia em aquarios dedicados a corais mas nao com peixes.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Tenho um Chelmon Rostratus.
Dei-lhe de comer de manhã, e às 20 horas voltei a dar-lhe um pouco de comida congelada que tinha guardada e que era composta de larva de mosquito e artémia.
Um hora depois encontrei-o moribundo preso à sucção de uma bomba.
Já o coloquei  isolado, mas duvido que o salve, pois está a arfar e de barriga para cima.
Terá sido a comida?

----------


## João Magano

Ha quanto tempo tens o peixe ? Deste-lhe comida e ele comeu ? 

Se comeu pode ser uma causa provavél, a comida. Estará essa comida em condições ? Deste-lhe ainda congelada ? Quanto tempo tinha a comida em casa ? Terá sido sujeita a descongelações e congelações ?

O aumento do volume abdominal pode ser causado por gases produzidos por alimentação a base de farináceos, prisão de ventre, retenção de líquidos na cavidade abdominal, músculos e pele dos peixes, inflamação da bexiga natatória, etc.

Outra causa pode ser o arrefecimento brusco da agua, houve alguma quebra busca ?

Por ultimo a hidropsia, doença semelhante a que ocorre em agua doce, que é uma doença causada por virus e/ou bactérias.

Falta-nos um veterinário de serviço  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Um hora depois encontrei-o moribundo preso à sucção de uma bomba.


Isto aconteceu com o meu o ano passado estava comendo tao bem mas gostava de dormir ao lado do meu Seio ph e da manha estava preso nele. Ademais o meu mais recente tambem morreu e estava comendo das minhas maos, simplesmente um dia decidiu parar de comer. 

Na maior parte esses peixes veem da Indonesia particularmente das phillipinas onde o uso de cianido ou cianeto (cyanide) é muito comum, podem parecer bem num momento e morrer no outro   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Bom dia:
O peixe tinha 4 dias cá em casa.
Mostrava uma saude boa, bons movimentos e comia bem.
A comida que lhe dei, tinha sido preparada no dia anterior e era o seguinte:
1 cubo de artémia, 1 cubo de larvas de mosquito, algum granulado da nutrafin e 6 gotas de vitaminas.
Dividi isto em 4 porções e voltei a congelar.
Ontem dei uma das porções e quando acabei de jantar encontrei-o na situação já descrita. Morreu cerca de meia hora depois.
A comida deitei-a imediatamente fora.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

A congelação dos alimentos serve para parar o processo natural a que ficam sujeitos depois de interrompido o seu ciclo de vida, ou seja a sua decomposição, ao iniciarmos a descongelação voltamos a permitir que o processo retome o ponto em que foi interrompido daí que seja desaconselhado totalmente fazer nova congelação pois existe o risco da decomposição já estar muito avançada e vir a ser responsavel pela entoxicação do seu consumidor. Não quero com isto dizer que tenha sido esta a causa da morte do peixe, mas é a mais provavel, isto se ele comeu o preparado que foi confeccionado.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Colegas

No meu caso a alimentação dos peixes é feita 2 a 3 vezes por dia sem horários pré definidos, acontece 1 vez pela manhã, 1 vez á tarde e por vezes mais uma ao fim do meu dia de trabalho, isto porque tenho o meu aquário de 800 lt está no local de trabalho ( :SbSourire2:  patrão pode).
A dieta não tem regras é o que me apetecer e depende do meu estado de espirito e tempo, mas penso não haver mal nenhum nisso pois no seu habitat natural também não devem ter muitas regras e horários a cumprir. Sempre defendi que quanto mais variada e irregular for a alimentação de um ser vivo melhor este está preparado para enfrentar uma repentina alteração das condições que o rodeam por isso tenho esta atitude.
Até agora tenho me dado bem por isso não mudo, mas se estiver muito errado digam, estou cá todos os dias para aprender e não quero que os pobres peixes sofram.

Um abraço.

----------


## Welington

ola colega acho eu que deve ser varias vezes ao dia. :Pracima:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá pessoal, eu dou comida 2 vezes por dia, mas não acho preocupante dar apenas 1. Opto por duas vezes porque os camarões quando sentem a comida parecem una malucos :HaEbouriffe:   a comer... são uns autênticos esfomeados!

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

No principio dava só uma vez diária, agora também passei a dar duas vezes, os peixes estão mais saudáveis.

O pessoal ás vezes esqueçe-se com a potência das bombas,
á peixes que quase não comem.
Se lhes derem só uma vez por dia ou dia sim dia não, coitados.

Eu vejo ai alguns zebrazomas em aquarios que até metem dó, quase 
com a barriga colada.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Os zebrasomas na natureza passam o dia a comer algas.
 Eu dou de comer uma vez por dia mas tenho sempre nori numa mola presa ao vidro.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá
Dou uma vez por dia (sem cortar as unhas).Tenho um Zebrassoma e um Strigosos entre outros e não os vejo com barriga colada???
Claro que uso tambem para eles a respectiva mola com espinafres cozidos(adoram) e com as restantes algas do mercado,mas só uma vez por semana para que se entretenham a comer as poucas que aparecem no àqua.
Um abraço a todos.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Uma vez ao dia. Para os herbívoros, algas penduradas na mola. Quanto aos outros, Artémia recém eclodida, artémia adulta, comida caseira, ( camarão, peixe branco, ovas, espinafres e alho ), tudo no liquidificador e congelado em placas de comprimidos. Com a alimentação, nao tenho grandes preocupações em dar pouca quantidade. Nada que uma boa equipa de limpeza não consiga resolver. Nassários, eremitas, ofiúros, quitons, camarões, etc.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Santos Dias

Como não faço intenção de comer os peixes do meu aquario mantanho-os na linha ,deste modo não poluêm   e são candidatos a concursos de Beleza  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marco Macae

Tá boa, sou novato nisto e tou a achar uma grande piada, por não fazer ideia alguma, que se poderia dar, pepino, espinafrs cozidos, etc, aos peixes. Tou a montar um aqua salgada com peixes da costa, que me aconselham a dar de alimentos?» Como devo fazer a liquidificação, e congelação, como falas em caixas de comprimidos, podes exemplificar mais em pormenor, obrigado.

----------


## diana teixeira

Boas!
Eu só dou uma vez por dia flocos para todos acho o suficiente, afinal eles andam sempre de bariga redondinha.
Dou artémia apenas ao bangai que é muito fidalgo e não me come outro tipo de comida.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Pedro, olha já agora podes-me dizer quanto tempo (horas ou ??dias??) tens as algas presas à mola, não polui a água? ou fica turva? as minhas são Julian Sprung's!! há algum tempo que ando para fazer esta pergunta. Obrigado a todos desde já!!

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Jorge faço também a mesma pergunta que fiz ao Pedro: quanto tempo (horas ou ??dias??) tens as algas presas à mola, não polui a água? ou fica turva? as minhas são Julian Sprung's!! há algum tempo que ando para fazer esta pergunta. Obrigado a todos desde já!!

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Diana, bom dia, como já deves ter reparado convém variar o mais possível e pouco de cada vez, tenta que todos, inclusivé o bangai, coma comida seca porque se precisas de te ausentar, por exemplo para férias compras um comedor automático e pronto, o mesmo já não podes fazer com artémia, claro!, OK?? Boa sorte com o teu projecto!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro, olha já agora podes-me dizer quanto tempo (horas ou ??dias??) tens as algas presas à mola, não polui a água? ou fica turva? as minhas são Julian Sprung's!! há algum tempo que ando para fazer esta pergunta. Obrigado a todos desde já!!


As algas deves por ao acender a luz a tiras ao apagar se eles comeram tudo dás aquele bocado que fica entre as pinças e nao deitas nada fora se sobrou tiras e no outro dia dás menos.Eu dou sushinori mas tambem misturo varias comidas secas (formula one,formula two e kriill flake) que dou duas vezes por dia a ser consumida em 1 minuto e dia sim dia não uma das refeições secas substituo por comida congelada (lula ou camarão picado).
Se tiveres anthias como eu tens de dar no minimo duas refeições por dia sendo o ideal tres.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Para quem vai de ferias e deixa alimentador automatico deve habituar os peixes a comer granulado que é a comida que funciona melhor nesses aparelhos.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Ok Ok Pedro obrigado pela info.  :Smile:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Os peixes podem ficar 4 dias sem comer?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

> Tá boa, sou novato nisto e tou a achar uma grande piada, por não fazer ideia alguma, que se poderia dar, pepino, espinafrs cozidos, etc, aos peixes. Tou a montar um aqua salgada com peixes da costa, que me aconselham a dar de alimentos?» Como devo fazer a liquidificação, e congelação, como falas em caixas de comprimidos, podes exemplificar mais em pormenor, obrigado.


Quase 2 anos depois, reparei neste comentário ! Claro que tem piada ! Presumindo que era para mim..... espinafres cozidos ao vapor.. sim ! Pepino... quem falou em pepino ? Como fazer a liquidificação...... vem no manual de instruções da... liquidificadora ! Para finalizar.... não falei em caixas de comprimidos. Falei em placas de comprimidos. Ao se tomar toda a medicação, via oral, normalmente as placas, ou blisters onde estavam os comprimidos ficam vazias. Depois de bem lavadas, basta deitar o producto da liquidificação nesses compartimentozinhos que alojavam os comprimidos, ficando-se com doses individuais maiores ou menores, consoante o tamanho do fármaco anteriormente residente nos respectivos alvéolos. A congelação... não creio que suscite dúvidas !

----------

